# Das Browning Programm 2009 & 50% Rabatt auf Auslaufartikel!



## S & W Onlineshop (29. Oktober 2008)

& 50% Rabatt!

Im  S&W Onlineshop steht das neue  *Browning  Programm*. Viele innovative Neuheiten, wie die *Xitan*  Kopfruten, Polbrillen oder die Feeder Seat Box lassen  jeden Matchangler aufhorchen.
Zwei  gute Gründe, sich das Programm mal genauer  anzuschauen:
-Bei  fast allen Ruten  konnten wir die Preise gegenüber der UVP von Browning für 2009 nochmals deutlich  senken. 
-Auf  Auslaufartikel  wie die Cenitan Schnur oder auch Gummizüge gibt es  satte *50% Rabatt*,  natürlich nur solange der Vorrat reicht.
Von  wegen „alles wir teuerer“!


Viele  Grüße




*Felix  Schwarte  / S & W Ausrüstung*

*Wagenfeldstr.  **10  A*
*48317  Drensteinfurt*
*Tel.  02508/999042*
*Fax.  02508/999055*
*Mail.  **info@s-w-ausruestung.de*
*Site.  **www.s-w-ausruestung.de*
Öffnungszeiten:​ Dienstags,  Mittwochs, Freitags von 10.00 bis 19.00 Uhr​ Donnerstags  von 10.00 bis 20.00 Uhr​ Samstags  von 10.00 bis 16.00 Uhr​ (Montags  geschlossen) ​


----------

